# DCX2496 - connections and configurations



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I want to use this as my crossover instead of my Paradigm X-30. I believe I have it connected properly (A&B to the preamp subwoofer outs and outputs 1&2 to my power amp). My amp has variable output so the volume issue is not a factor. I would like to know some of the people that have a basic setup (no bi and tri amping - although I could do it but I would have to buy another dcx2496 for the rest of the system). Basiclly looking a dynamic eq, PEQ, and crossover types and slopes. Chime in - I need it!!!! :rubeyes:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have my DCX setup as a 3way crossover and it works great. Are you powering to subs or one? 

Matt


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

mdrake said:


> I have my DCX setup as a 3way crossover and it works great. Are you powering to subs or one?
> 
> Matt


I'm powering two 15 inch DIY subs with a Sony TA-N80ES power amp. I just want to use the DCX2496 as a sub crossover. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Basiclly looking a dynamic eq, PEQ, and crossover types and slopes. Chime in - I need it!!!!


The DCX will do all those things.




> although I could do it but I would have to buy another dcx2496 for the rest of the system).


Why would you need a second one? The DCX can handle your subs and your mains (unless the three channels aren’t enough).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The DCX will do all those things.
> 
> 
> Why would you need a second one? The DCX can handle your subs and your mains (unless the three channels aren’t enough).
> ...


The second one would be used if I wanted to route the entire setup (including the surrounds, LCR, and subs) like it shows in the manual. Thanks for getting back with me Wayne!!! I'm looking at the software trying to get a handle on setting this up. Since I'm using it for subs only - should I sum input's A and B ( I'm using a Yamaha RX-V663 as a preamp) or use them independently, as for crossover settings - can I turn the HP filter off since I'm only using subs - makes sense to me  ? :scratch:

PEQ and DEQ suggestions? And can I use REW with this?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> The second one would be used if I wanted to route the entire setup (including the surrounds, LCR, and subs)


Not sure how you’re going to run six channels through a processor that only has three inputs...




> Since I'm using it for subs only - should I sum input's A and B ( I'm using a Yamaha RX-V663 as a preamp) or use them independently, as for crossover settings - can I turn the HP filter off since I'm only using subs - makes sense to me


If your sub is being fed from a single output from the receiver, there’s no good reason to “burn” two channels of the DCX.

No reason to do anything with the HP. It would only be feeding outputs you won’t be using anyway.




> PEQ and DEQ suggestions? And can I use REW with this?


PEQ yes, DEQ no.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not sure how you’re going to run six channels through a processor that only has three inputs...
> 
> 
> If your sub is being fed from a single output from the receiver, there’s no good reason to “burn” two channels of the DCX.
> ...


The yamaha RX-V663 has 2 sub inputs (both mono but 2 none the less).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you using both of them? If so, there’s no reason to sum the two DCX inputs, since the Yamaha has done it already...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Are you using both of them? If so, there’s no reason to sum the two DCX inputs, since the Yamaha has done it already...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


 10-4


----------

